# Who's Been Nibbling At My Watch Cases?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I just wondered if anyone else has noticed. Several othwerwise perfect watch cases seem to have been nibbled away on the underside edges, sometimes very badly.

The only explanation I can come up with is that there must be lots of young blokes (and women) out there who believed wearing a copper bracelet prevents arthritis? Either that or it's mice...

Whatever, I wish they'd stop with this nonsense.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweat is simply very corrosive.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

trim said:


> Sweat is simply very corrosive.


Yes chloride content of sweat makes it very corrosive and not just to metals.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > Sweat is simply very corrosive.
> ...


I never wear plastic straps now as my sweat corrodes them and they don't last long at all, I usually wash my watches after wearing them especially after work which is one reason why I like metal bracelets.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> I just wondered if anyone else has noticed. Several othwerwise perfect watch cases seem to have been nibbled away on the underside edges, sometimes very badly.
> 
> The only explanation I can come up with is that there must be lots of young blokes (and women) out there who believed wearing a copper bracelet prevents arthritis? Either that or it's mice...
> 
> Whatever, I wish they'd stop with this nonsense.


You mean like this?










:lol:

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

DaveS said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > I just wondered if anyone else has noticed. Several othwerwise perfect watch cases seem to have been nibbled away on the underside edges, sometimes very badly.
> ...


Never seen one quite as bad as that, I must say!


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

bloody hell !! thats some case !!


----------

